# Buying ahead of Brexit?



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

My husband and I plan to buy a property in Spain - we could afford a smaller property now if we increased our mortgage but we will be getting some “funds” in the future which would greatly extend our options but don’t know exactly we will get them at this point.

I know none of us have a crystal ball (I wish) but do you think there is any merit in us trying to buy a property now, ahead of Brexit? Or should we just wait until we have the additional funds?

We are looking for a holiday home which we plan to eventually retire to. Thanks to anyone who can share their knowledge and experience 🙂


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Where do you think the pound will end up? If not much different then it doesn't matter - if it drops to parity you will lose 12 cents on the pound - how much does that matter? 

Just a quick reality check - there are many factors involved but money is important 

Davexf


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

We have found a huge increase in British buyers, and maybe they are onto something? If there is a ´no deal´ which looks increasingly likely, then there is going to be some seriously choppy economic waters. 

The main point, as the previous poster has made, is how far will the pound fall? It will go back up, but how long will that take?

It´s all very difficult to predict. 

Will there even be a Brexit? I believe they will offer a 3 choice referendum (Soft brexit, Hard brexit, no brexit)

You could have the reverse in that situation, if they stay in, the pound will surge again, and you get more for your money!

It´s really like going to the Casino!


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Dave, you make a good point. I was just thinking about legalities and bureaucracy and hadn’t even thought that much about a money side. A 100k euro house would be nearly £11k more expensive if we moved from current rate to parity which is not to be sniffed at.

I will roll this scenario in front of my husband as he is a buyer so sees the effects of currency all the time at work, he’s just not quite so good at transferring it to more personal matters.


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Dan, obviously just need to win the lottery! I’m not a political beast myself so have no chance of predicting which way it will go!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Buying now want give you residency and that is probably the factor that is most important. Common international law would suggest any resident in the EU prior to Brexit will retain their right to live there . However the right to move to another EU country does not look likely plus there needs to be agreement about healthcare and working conditions. If the EU classifies post Brexit arrivals as non-eu retirees thete could be substantionally different economic requirements


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> Buying now want give you residency and that is probably the factor that is most important. Common international law would suggest any resident in the EU prior to Brexit will retain their right to live there . However the right to move to another EU country does not look likely plus there needs to be agreement about healthcare and working conditions. If the EU classifies post Brexit arrivals as non-eu retirees thete could be substantionally different economic requirements


They are buying a holiday home, so residency and healthcare aren't an issue. 

The risk of a fall in the value of sterling is quite high, and property prices are starting to rise in popular areas, so sooner rather than later would be my advice. But there is no restriction on non-EU citizens buying property in Spain, and the purchase tax and fees the same wherever you come from.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry. Thought they were retiring


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Sorry. Thought they were retiring


Hola 

Yes they intend to retire to the house ….. but just not yet 

One other thought - if you buy a house now and the pound falls to parity - sell it and you will make a theoretical profit - but there are buying and selling costs to offset - it would be a brave person to employ such tactics - just saying 

Davexf


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We will keep our eyes open and ears to the ground. No decisions yet but we will be visiting Torrox at the end of September 🙂👍🏻


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

Spain is not going to bite the hand that feeds them - and although no-one knows for sure the outcome post brexit, I'm sure that British buyers and holiday makers will always be welcome in Spain and I'm sure they won't put obstacles in the way. One thing that most people don't seem to think about is that when (and it will be when & not if) British buyers get the reasurrance they need, property prices will rocket. Worth bearing in mind.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

steveng said:


> Spain is not going to bite the hand that feeds them - and although no-one knows for sure the outcome post brexit, I'm sure that British buyers and holiday makers will always be welcome in Spain and I'm sure they won't put obstacles in the way. One thing that most people don't seem to think about is that when (and it will be when & not if) British buyers get the reasurrance they need, property prices will rocket. Worth bearing in mind.


It might not be down to how Spain feels about the matter, because Spain is part of the EU and if the EU decides that because of Brexit, UK nationals who are not already resident or property owners (i.e. have already invested in the EU) are less desirable, i.e. can't have their cake and eat it...


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

steveng said:


> Spain is not going to bite the hand that feeds them - and although no-one knows for sure the outcome post brexit, I'm sure that British buyers and holiday makers will always be welcome in Spain and I'm sure they won't put obstacles in the way. One thing that most people don't seem to think about is that when (and it will be when & not if) British buyers get the reasurrance they need, property prices will rocket. Worth bearing in mind.


Thanks Steven, useful food for thought. Just need the money we are expecting to arrive sooner rather than later!


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> It might not be down to how Spain feels about the matter, because Spain is part of the EU and if the EU decides that because of Brexit, UK nationals who are not already resident or property owners (i.e. have already invested in the EU) are less desirable, i.e. can't have their cake and eat it...


Thanks Baldilocks, that is more of a sobering thought but makes logical sense.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

steveng said:


> Spain is not going to bite the hand that feeds them - and although no-one knows for sure the outcome post brexit, I'm sure that British buyers and holiday makers will always be welcome in Spain and I'm sure they won't put obstacles in the way. One thing that most people don't seem to think about is that when (and it will be when & not if) British buyers get the reasurrance they need, property prices will rocket. Worth bearing in mind.




People lived and worked here before Brexit and bought homes. It’s not about Spain or the EU putting obstacles in the way it’s being treated like non EU citizens moving here which is no where near as easy than we have it now.

As for house prices rocketing. Doubtful in my opinion still far too many houses for sale here and it’s important to look at Spain as a whole, where I live prices have stayed low for many years and don’t look like increasing anytime soon. Not everywhere in Spain is a reflection of Andalusia ans the coastal regions and even in those areas there are huge variations of prices etc etc


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The coastal areas I know well are not selling quickly. Far too many empty blocks. Cajamar bank put another 300 on the market recently and reduced by 30%. In spite of that new developments are starting. The tourism board says there has been a drop in visitors from UK and Germany as Turkey and Tunisia have become popular again so less people having a dream after holidaying I suppose.

Currencies, quien sabe| Even the currency experts get it wrong sometimes, so many outside influences...and manipulation. Dollar is king at the moment, think it has gained about 8 cents on the euro this year too. 

Pound sterling live said the pound is undervalued but the markets do not like uncertainty.

*Yet, Sterling is heading in the opposite direction, creating a huge gap between fundamental value and actual value. In short, this is a heavily undervalued currency when the fundamental shape of the UK economy and interest rates are considered.*
https://www.poundsterlinglive.com/g...k-for-pound-to-euro-and-dollar-exchange-rates


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Pound sterling live said the pound is undervalued but the markets do not like uncertainty.
> 
> *Yet, Sterling is heading in the opposite direction, creating a huge gap between fundamental value and actual value. In short, this is a heavily undervalued currency when the fundamental shape of the UK economy and interest rates are considered.*
> https://www.poundsterlinglive.com/g...k-for-pound-to-euro-and-dollar-exchange-rates


That's odd, all the Leave supporters' talk when sterling dropped following the referendum result was about how the pound had been substantially overvalued. Now it's undervalued, is it?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> That's odd, all the Leave supporters' talk when sterling dropped following the referendum result was about how the pound had been substantially overvalued. Now it's undervalued, is it?


You will have to take that up with pound sterling live, they said it was overvalued _at the time_ I don't think they are leave supporters!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steveng said:


> Spain is not going to bite the hand that feeds them ...


The hand that feeds Spain is the EU, not a few thousand Brits.

I'm sure you are right though, British buyers and holidaymakers will be as welcome post-Brexit as buyers and holidaymakers from everywhere else in the world.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> You will have to take that up with pound sterling live, they said it was overvalued _at the time_ I don't think they are leave supporters!


So did Mark Carney. And he is definitely not a leave supporter.

As I remember they suggested the optimum rate was betwen 1.15 and 1.20, so at the moment it is weak.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't know why people harp on about the Brits who lived and worked in Spain before the EU
and somehow enjoyed the same rights as Brits who live in Spain today, under the EU freedom 
of movement and right to work rules and by doing so reckon Spain will magically return
to those days in the event of a Hard Brexit.

Did they really enjoy the same rights, freedoms & status in Spain - have you got your facts right ????

Time for a Reality check about those halcyon days before Spain joined the EU.

Up until Franco died, Spain was a fascist dictatorship and no doubt a Pariah state compared to
other democratic countries in the Common Market and what would become the EEC.
No doubt the many rights and freedoms that Spaniards enjoy today would be found wanting under Franco.

Spain under Franco no doubt welcomed new foreign currency in the form of tourist money from the boom 
in package holidays and affordable flights abroad back in the 1960's & 70's - who wouldn't ?
As for British or other Europeans right to stay; the only people who enjoyed this privilidge were criminals
on the run from justice from their home country, as it's still within living memory that the Costa del Sol was
coined the Costa del Crime - all because of Spain's refusal to sign upto to Extradition treaties.
No doubt corruption must have been rife at the time and countless palms greased with money by the 
same criminals, to get the authorities to turn a blind eye to their presence in Spain.

I doubt very much whether anything of real substance on the scale of EU Citizens or in our case British
citizens rights in Spain were on the statute book in Spain under Franco or during the period from the
time of Franco's death up until the day Spain joined the EU.


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Glad to have stimulated an interesting debate. I think the upshot is that we will do it whenever we are ready and deal with the the situation as it stands at that time! I highly doubt that the outcome will stop us buying in Spain, but we may have to adjust to the new climate &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree Baldilocks & Alcalaina that the EU will ultimately make "the rules" but there are lots of other EU countries who are disillusioned and seriously considering getting out of the EU and are watching carefully how things pan out for the UK. Which is why the EU is being so difficult with the UK leaving - obviously trying to discourage the other EU countries from leaving too. However, Spain relies very heavily on the British who come here on holiday and also buy holiday/permanent homes here and contribute an enormous amount to the economy and I have no doubt whatsoever that if the EU tries to do anything to derail things for the British buying property and coming to Spain on holiday, the Spanish will retailiate big time and all hell will be let loose in the EU. Spain will not allow the EU to do this and the EU know it and also know that if they try it'll probably be the end for the EU.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

steveng said:


> I agree Baldilocks & Alcalaina that the EU will ultimately make "the rules" but there are lots of other EU countries who are disillusioned and seriously considering getting out of the EU and are watching carefully how things pan out for the UK. Which is why the EU is being so difficult with the UK leaving - obviously trying to discourage the other EU countries from leaving too. However, *Spain relies very heavily on the British who come here on holiday and also buy holiday/permanent homes here and contribute an enormous amount to the economy and I have no doubt whatsoever that if the EU tries to do anything to derail things for the British buying property and coming to Spain on holiday*, the Spanish will retailiate big time and all hell will be let loose in the EU. Spain will not allow the EU to do this and the EU know it and also know that if they try it'll probably be the end for the EU.


I think it goes without saying that a Hard Brexit and no Withdrawal agreement will NOT affect
British tourists and British holiday makers enjoyment of Spain by one iota after Britain
leaves the EU.
The same will no doubt be true for those Brits with Holiday homes or timeshares in Spain, except
in the realms of minor inconveniences, like whether the UK continues in the EHIC scheme or
not but there again - there are the Holiday and Health insurance policies for British travelers
to take up the EHIC slack.
I'm sure your average British holiday maker will take the extra charge on his travel & health insurance premiums in his or her stride and wouldn't get too miffed by the return of mobile phone
roaming charges, once the UK leaves the EU.

In effect you could say that a Hard Brexit is not an issue for British tourists, holiday makers and
to a certain extent temporary British residents in Spain.
The Big Issue has and always will be, how a Hard Brexit affects British Expats retired, living or
working in Spain !!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> People lived and worked here before Brexit and bought homes. It’s not about Spain or the EU putting obstacles in the way it’s being treated like non EU citizens moving here which is no where near as easy than we have it now.


That should probably read European citizens rather than EU. I'm Swiss and bought without any problems.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> I don't know why people harp on about the Brits who lived and worked in Spain before the EU
> and somehow enjoyed the same rights as Brits who live in Spain today, under the EU freedom
> of movement and right to work rules and by doing so reckon Spain will magically return
> to those days in the event of a Hard Brexit.
> ...


I’m presuming , despite you not quoting me that you’re referring to my post 



> People lived and worked here before Brexit and bought homes. It’s not about Spain or the EU putting obstacles in the way it’s being treated like non EU citizens moving here which is no where near as easy than we have it now.


Who is “ Harping” on 

Who mentioned anything about equal rights as we have today

Who mentioned anything about it being easy

Who mentioned Franco 

It’s a fact, people lived and worked here as non members of the EU and people from outside the EU still do, they work and retire here, however they don’t have it as easy as EU citizens do.

When Brexit hard soft or otherwise happens it’s clear that British Citizens will more than likely fall under the Non EU criteria to work rest and play here. So people should be looking at the worst case scenario of what’s required by others outside the EU


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I’m presuming , despite you not quoting me that you’re referring to my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Afaik anyone from anywhere can buy property in Spain.

Non-EU citizens can only spend 90 / 180 days in it though, without acquiring a resident visa. 

That's not easy for the vast majority.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We bought a house before Spain joined the EU without problems. Requirements for residency were the same as they are now. Working was a bit more difficult but British ran businesses, opened bars etc.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Afaik anyone from anywhere can buy property in Spain.
> 
> ...



No doubt residents will start informing on their non resident British neighbours, whenever they see their 3 months are up.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I’m presuming , despite you not quoting me that you’re referring to my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As mentioned a couple of posts ago, ultimately it will be the EU who make the new rules in Spain regarding the rights
of British residents in Spain after the UK leaves the EU.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> As mentioned a couple of posts ago, ultimately it will be the EU who make the new rules in Spain regarding the rights
> of British residents in Spain after the UK leaves the EU.


Exactly, because people have always moved around the world to different countries, but do you think they’ll initiate a new set of rules for newcomers separate from non EU status? Personally, I can’t see it. They may integrate existing Expats into the current system but why invent and have a different process for the rest. Surely it makes sense, from the governments pov to just treat them as non EU citizens?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Non-EU citizens can only spend 90 / 180 days in it though, without acquiring a resident visa.


And again...........Not all Non-European citizens are in the EU but have equal rights and duties when it comes to buy property in Spain.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Exactly, because people have always moved around the world to different countries, but do you think they’ll initiate a new set of rules for newcomers separate from non EU status? Personally, I can’t see it. They may integrate existing Expats into the current system but why invent and have a different process for the rest. Surely it makes sense, from the governments pov to just treat them as non EU citizens?



The only difference being that with the UK - EU negotiations stuck in a quagmire, British Expats
resident in the EU are currently caught between a Rock and a Hard Brexit !!

Which for British Expats living in Spain is quite apt really, as we are literally living between the 
Rock of Gibraltar and what could turn out to be a Hard ( place ) Brexit Britain.

:lol:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

K4kate said:


> My husband and I plan to buy a property in Spain - we could afford a smaller property now if we increased our mortgage but we will be getting some “funds” in the future which would greatly extend our options but don’t know exactly we will get them at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rent first. Never buy anywhere if you don’t know everything of the exact neighborhood you want to live in. When we visited here the first time we wanted to live in the old section of town but after a few visits we learned of the constant summer activity in the area and started looking elsewhere in town. We settled in an area very quiet and peaceful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Elyles said:


> Rent first. Never buy anywhere if you don’t know everything of the exact neighborhood you want to live in. When we visited here the first time we wanted to live in the old section of town but after a few visits we learned of the constant summer activity in the area and started looking elsewhere in town. We settled in an area very quiet and peaceful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good plan as we usually holiday off season so don’t get to see exactly how places will be in high season. We are generally not keen on people ‘en masse’!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

K4kate said:


> Good plan as we usually holiday off season so don’t get to see exactly how places will be in high season. We are generally not keen on people ‘en masse’!


It's not just the "people en masse" it's the climate for example. Can you cope with living as opposed to holidaying in summer temperatures?


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not just the "people en masse" it's the climate for example. Can you cope with living as opposed to holidaying in summer temperatures?


A worthwhile consideration. I should be more accurate though as it only the last 5 years we have holidayed off season, since the children decided they didn’t want to holiday with us any more, so we are aware of the July to September heat. We were originally considering a number of Southern regions of Spain, including Murcia, but I think this may be off the list as we think it will be too hot unless we look at the border between there and Costa Blanca South.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

K4kate said:


> A worthwhile consideration. I should be more accurate though as it only the last 5 years we have holidayed off season, since the children decided they didn’t want to holiday with us any more, so we are aware of the July to September heat. We were originally considering a number of Southern regions of Spain, including Murcia, but I think this may be off the list as we think it will be too hot unless we look at the border between there and Costa Blanca South.




We live at the base of the Pyrenees where the temp rarely soars in the summer. It gets rather warm for a few weeks but Jaca is in a microclimate. One can bicycle year around here. The winters are also mild. Rarely does it snow and stay in Jaca despite being only 28 km from the closest ski resort. Also, it may stay brisk but rarely very cold.

Where we lived across the pond the winters would last about 8 months every year with a ton of snow and ice. Of course, we skied on world class resort slopes for almost ten years. 

Oh, there are a few Brits here and fewer Americans. In high season, August, the second home owners are here but on Sept 1 it becomes the pleasant town we fell in love with.

Everyone has their own slice of heaven in Spain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't get reeled in by dodgy agents, just been reading this couples nightmare after buying through a one stop shop. They have got justice but I wonder if they will ever get any money.

Retired couple lose Spain holiday home and more than £300,000 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Exactly, because people have always moved around the world to different countries, but do you think they’ll initiate a new set of rules for newcomers separate from non EU status? Personally, I can’t see it. They may integrate existing Expats into the current system but why invent and have a different process for the rest. Surely it makes sense, from the governments pov to just treat them as non EU citizens?


I messaged the British Embassy regarding asking what the registration requirements would be for UK nationals already registered in Spain. Here is their response

‘We are in regular contact with the Spanish authorities and have asked them on several occasions what registration plans they have post Brexit and so far they have said they have no plans to change their current registration system. This we interpret to mean all British nationals who register before we leave the EU will fall under the current EU registration system requirements in Spain and all those who move to Spain to live after we leave the EU will be treated as third country nationals


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Chica22 said:


> I messaged the British Embassy regarding asking what the registration requirements would be for UK nationals already registered in Spain. Here is their response
> 
> ‘We are in regular contact with the Spanish authorities and have asked them on several occasions what registration plans they have post Brexit and so far they have said they have no plans to change their current registration system. This we interpret to mean all British nationals who register before we leave the EU will fall under the current EU registration system requirements in Spain and all those who move to Spain to live after we leave the EU will be treated as third country nationals


Thanks for posting this. So any British nationals hoping to move to Spain after the UK has left the EU are likely to have to prove a minimum annual income of approx €30k for a couple then. That will be a very much higher hurdle for people to have to clear than it is now, and will make it impossible for many.


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Isobella said:


> Don't get reeled in by dodgy agents, just been reading this couples nightmare after buying through a one stop shop. They have got justice but I wonder if they will ever get any money.
> 
> Retired couple lose Spain holiday home and more than £300,000 | Daily Mail Online


Oh my goodness - that sounds horrendous! It’s very hard if you can’t trust anyone.


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks for posting this. So any British nationals hoping to move to Spain after the UK has left the EU are likely to have to prove a minimum annual income of approx €30k for a couple then. That will be a very much higher hurdle for people to have to clear than it is now, and will make it impossible for many.


We meet this criteria now while we are working so will meet this criteria when we buy a holiday home but what about when we take early retirement and move out to Spain - do we still have to prove such an income?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

K4kate said:


> We meet this criteria now while we are working so will meet this criteria when we buy a holiday home but what about when we take early retirement and move out to Spain - *do we still have to prove such an income*?


Under current rules, yes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

K4kate said:


> We meet this criteria now while we are working so will meet this criteria when we buy a holiday home but what about when we take early retirement and move out to Spain - do we still have to prove such an income?


You don't have to prove any income level to buy a property in Spain (unless you are applying for a mortgage to buy, of course). It is when you want to become a resident (in your case, when you take early retirement) that you need to do this. Currently, the requirements for third country nationals (eg US, Canadian, Australian etc. citizens are that a single person must be able to prove an income of around €25k with an additional amount for a spouse - plus obtaining a visa and providing proof of private health insurance.

As you probably know, whilst the UK remains in the EU British citizens don't need a visa to reside in Spain and (whilst the exact requirements vary between different locations and each case is supposed to be assessed individually) a single person would only need to provide proof of an income of around €6000 annually (sometimes a lump sum in a Spanish bank is accepted instead, but in other cases this is demanded in addition to the annual income, and in some locations ownership of a mortgage free property in Spain is accepted instead). That all changes when British citizens become third country nationals.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Chica22 said:


> I messaged the British Embassy regarding asking what the registration requirements would be for UK nationals already registered in Spain. Here is their response
> 
> ‘We are in regular contact with the Spanish authorities and have asked them on several occasions what registration plans they have post Brexit and so far they have said they have no plans to change their current registration system. This we interpret to mean all British nationals who register before we leave the EU will fall under the current EU registration system requirements in Spain and all those who move to Spain to live after we leave the EU *will be treated as third country nationals*


Yes and we can all thank Boris Johnson, David Davis, Jacob Rees-Mogg and Mr Brexit himself, Nigel Farage for reducing
us to all to third world citizens.
Here's another fine Brexit mess you have got us into !!

Jezz - So much for Brexit raising our profile in the world !!


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you Xabiachica and Lynn - certainly food for thought! Sounds as though my idea to have a property in the UK too and rent it out when we move to Spain is a good one then. That would help top up our income!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

K4kate said:


> Thank you Xabiachica and Lynn - certainly food for thought! Sounds as though my idea to have a property in the UK too and rent it out when we move to Spain is a good one then. That would help top up our income!


You can see from this example what the current requirements are for a US citizen applying for a non lucrative (ie someone who won't be working, such as early retired) visa to live in Spain are. The income requirements are a bit higher than I estimated.

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


----------



## K4kate (Aug 1, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> You can see from this example what the current requirements are for a US citizen applying for a non lucrative (ie someone who won't be working, such as early retired) visa to live in Spain are. The income requirements are a bit higher than I estimated.
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


Thanks, this is so helpful. Was still searching on line for the official info. - you are much quicker than me!


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

K4kate said:


> Thank you Xabiachica and Lynn - certainly food for thought! Sounds as though my idea to have a property in the UK too and rent it out when we move to Spain is a good one then. That would help top up our income!


And also better from a Spanish tax perspective


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

K4kate said:


> Thank you Xabiachica and Lynn - certainly food for thought! Sounds as though my idea to have a property in the UK too and rent it out when we move to Spain is a good one then. That would help top up our income!


If you are thinking of renting out your property in the UK when you are living in Spain consider identifying a reliable builder to deal with emergencies which may arise. I have found this invaluable over the last few years when I have been away from the UK.


----------

